# [MIL] Working day for children at Redstone - al.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://blog.al.com/redstone-rocket/2008/05/working_day_for_children_at_re.html&cid=1155937456&ei=QbQdSNiLBJiAzgTc56CRAg&usg=AFrqEzeD05rqpJGxmHt91yiMSfKrbdzs6w"><b>Working</b> day for children at Redstone</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>al.com, AL -</font> <nobr>May 2, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>There were also demonstrations of <b>military working</b> dogs, fire truck and safety equipment, robotics and gaming technologies,hazardous devices removal <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

